# Where to buy a souvenir kandura?



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen them before in DXB outside the duty free but don't want to pin my hopes on them being there just before I fly.

Need to get a few as joke gifts so really don't need to be anything special, therefore the very smart looking stores in MOE are probably not what I'm looing for!

Quality wise, they should be in a cellophane packet and slightly thicker than tracing paper!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Al Jaber Gallery in MoE should have. They have the headscarves anyway.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Carrefour has cheap ones, but not in cellophane packs !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Karama has everything, don't forget to buy some of the Mosque alarm clocks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Union Co-op at Safa Park has a really good selection of everything for the well dressed GCC gent 


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks people - will go on the hunt this weekend.


----------

